# Maggots from fishing tackle shop



## Adamski (May 3, 2005)

Yesterday i bought a litre of maggots for around £2.50 which is brilliant.

I was wondering does anyone else breed maggots and what do yo feed them on(wish they had a name i knew) and if you do then could you tell me when they will turn into casters and then flies. Also how long will it take for them to go through this process and is there any way to speed it up.


----------



## PseudoDave (May 10, 2005)

When i'm hatching flies to feed things like hymenopus, wahlbergi's etc etc, i feed the maggots a little bit of set honey (waxworms as well). This gets their sugar levels up a little and when they pupate and hatch into flies they'll be slightly better for the mantids in my opinion. I don't breed my own anymore because no matter what i tried it always stunk too much. I used all kinds of methods, basically if you place a piece of fresh meat of any kind in a container, you could get flies in the garden laying eggs within an hour, for your own, at least you'd know they were all the same species and all the same kind of size.

Dave


----------

